# What pumps.



## smile4loubie (Apr 10, 2010)

What different pumps are there?? I really want a pump & when I see my doc at the new clinic on the 4th May I am going to say this I but don't know what kinds there are out there x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 10, 2010)

should of said today narna, there were pumpers present  inc me hehehehe

mines a accu chek combo http://www.accu-chek.co.uk/gb/products/insulinpumps/combo.html

Am open to any questions hehehe, depends what ones ure hosp have tho i think???


----------



## stacey mardybum walsh (Apr 10, 2010)

i will be getting the accu chek combo on tuesday, the hospital im under use 3 its worth having a word with the nurses to find out what they use


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 10, 2010)

I'll be using my Medtronic Veo on Monday. My wonderful DSN uses the Roche Spirit Combo one.


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 10, 2010)

As shelley said, you narna! I have the medtronic. They all have different features- probably why me and Shelley find each others pumps so facinating!


----------



## bev (Apr 10, 2010)

Medtronic are the only ones that have sensors - I think they would be good for you Lou. The hospital is not allowed to tell you what pump you can have - its down to personal choice.Bev x


----------



## randomange (Apr 10, 2010)

I have an Animas 2020, which I think rounds off the three available in the UK at the moment.  Any questions, just fire away.


----------



## diagonall (Apr 11, 2010)

There is another pump in the UK which has taken the place of the Cozmo
http://www.advancedtherapeuticsuk.com/home


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 11, 2010)

It was you two that got me thinking Lou x Do you think I would have a good case to get one?


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 11, 2010)

Too right!  There is a lot to think about, but if you think it could be for you then give it some serious thought....any questions you have me and many others will happily help you.

Have a look at this website Lou, gives you more of an idea of the criteria and what is involved...

http://www.input.me.uk/


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm a bit confused about the NICE guild lines
My last Hba1c was 11.8, I struggle to inject in different places cause of my arm, I want to get my levels sorted cause I want to start a family. These good reasons to put forward?


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 11, 2010)

Absolutely!

Your team may even be able to lend you one (non-functioning) to see how practical you find it?

I would consider making an appointment with your DSN to have a chat about it.


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 11, 2010)

I haven't got a DSN yet, my first appointment with new clinic is 4th May x


----------



## bev (Apr 11, 2010)

Lou,
Get in touch with John Davis at INPUT - he will tell you how to handle this - he gets lots of pumps for people who think they cant get one from their teams. Your hba1c is enough to fulfill the criteria alone - without the added 'problem' of you having only one hand - so i am very sure that he will be able to help you. Try looking on the website and email him - he does read them and will reply quite soon. Good luck.Bev


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 11, 2010)

I have done Bev on a few occassions, sent another email just now.
Just waiting for a reply. I have also emailed the secretary of the new doc I am seeing on May 4th saying :
_Hi there,

I have an appointment with Dr Horden on 4th May. I know we will have alot to talk about in our appointment but I thought I would just mention before hand that I would really like an insulin pump. My hba1c last time was 11.8. I struggling rotating my injection sites and am unable to pinch the skin because I was born with one hand & I really want to start trying for a family soon. I thought I sould mention it first as I don't want to just spring things on her.

Many Thanks_


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 11, 2010)

Sounds good Lou. Full steam ahead!

You will need to know what pumps they are well trained in at your clinic so that you can really research them and see if they are right for you. It sounds very much like you meet a handful of criteria for a pump so my advice is to really show that you know you meet the NICE critera and how.

Its a shame I didnt know you were interested in them yesterday, I could have given you a set to practise with and the inserter to have a look at. Your team will probably want to know your practical approach to how you will insert the canula and get the sticky off. I think you will manage fine with it as Im sure you master many things, it shouldnt inhibit your ability to manage it.

As a whole, regardless of the NICE guidelines, I think a small bit of button pushing to bolus will be so much nicer for you I can't think they would turn you down. In regards to lifestyle I can see you would benefit massively from this- just like most of us who have them! Go for it Lou, I think you will love it


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 11, 2010)

I'd thought about them before but not seriously as they scared me a little but since yesterday, seeing you & shells with them has made me think about them a bit more seriously, & do some research, I think I'd love it too and would be so grateful to get my levels in order. My injections hurt so much!


----------



## Cate (Apr 11, 2010)

Bev, are you really meant to have a choice of what pump you get?  I was just told I'd be getting a medtronic one, what size would I like.  And when it was replaced last year, the same applied - no choice of model, just of size.  AFAIK Medtronic are the only make that my team use (well, look after the people who use them).


----------



## bev (Apr 11, 2010)

Cate said:


> Bev, are you really meant to have a choice of what pump you get?  I was just told I'd be getting a medtronic one, what size would I like.  And when it was replaced last year, the same applied - no choice of model, just of size.  AFAIK Medtronic are the only make that my team use (well, look after the people who use them).



Hi Cate,
When we were given the go ahead to get a pump, I told our team I preferred the Medtronic one and why. They only did roche i think, but they said that if I wanted the medtronic rep to come and give a demo then they would organise it for me. In the end we went to a free demo and after that we said we definately wanted the Medtronic. When I told our Consultant he said that is absolutely fine - because Alex has to have it for 4 years and so he/we have to like it. The price is the same for most pumps - so its just a question of telling your team what you would prefer.
The only reason that there isnt choice sometimes is because the hospital have just got used to dealing with one particular rep from one company - so they get used to that particular pump and make no effort to find out what other pumps are capable of.
I think (?) there is something in the guidelines that says that patients should have a choice - but i will go and ask on the other forum and see if i am right.Bev


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 11, 2010)

Its the Medtronic one I want =)


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 11, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> Its the Medtronic one I want =)



Good choice!!!


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 11, 2010)

I love the skins you can get for them too. I love the options and functions of it. I sooooo hope I can get one!


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 11, 2010)

Are there any question's I should ask or anything I should mention when I go to my clinic


----------

